# Morris 3pt seatbelt installation in a 67



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

I am about to pull the trigger on a 3 point set up for the front of my 67 ...... built Nov/Dec of 66.

For those that have done this.... 

I just need to feel for the mounts in the roof behind the headliner and poke appropriate holes for the mount...... correct?

Everything else looks like a direct bolt in....

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish the install sheets were clearer, but here are some images to give you a close proximity.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Popular topic lately!

see this recent thread for lots of info on past threadds will all the detail you need:









Installing 3 Point Seat Belts in the Rear of a 1967 GTO


Hello Everyone, Getting my 67 back on the road after quite some time. As a young man, I never worried about just having lap belts but now that I am looking at riding around with my three young daughters in the back I was looking to install 3 point seat belts in the rear. I have searched for...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

